# 8 h.p. Tecumseh fuel issue



## revrider (Jan 11, 2005)

I am working on a HM80 Tecumseh snow engine for a friend. He replaced head gasket and rebuilt and cleaned the carburetor. He also said something about putting epoxy on a hole next to the area where the float bowl meets the carb. Not really sure what that would be, possibly a bowl pressure relief? Compression and spark are good, new spark plug. Rebuilt carburetor again, and unless the main jet is closed, fuel runs out of the front of the carb., floods the engine and runs out the muffler. Could one of the internal ports be clogged or is there something simple that i am missing?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Remove the float and shake it next to your ear. If it makes a "sloshing" sound, replace it as it is full of gas and is now a "sinker". Tecumseh had a problem with the floats for a few years. They all seem to develope tiny pin holes for some reason.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

what your friend has done is epoxy over the atmospheric vent hole on the carb and will flood like crazy unless you can get the expoxy outta it and clear the vent. otherwise replace carb.


----------



## revrider (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought it was something important. Thanks for the input.


----------

